# [evdl] Dc-dc



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
the ignition key is turned off. I have seen circuits floating around
showing it both ways. If so, can anyone suggest a source for a DPDT or
DPST relay with a 12V coil for a 144V nominal pack?

Thanks for your help!


-- 
MikeB2

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

You will lose things like clocks and radio presets if you kill all of 
the 12v

Steve

Sent from my iPod



> "Mike Boyles" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> > to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

Hi Mike,

Some people leave the DC-DC running 24/7 however I didn't like the ideas
of the DC-DC running when I wasn't around (especially in hot weather) so
I used a solid state relay to switch it from the ignition "on" position:

http://www.futurlec.com/RelSS.shtml

(SSRDC200V40A at the bottom of the page, US$24.90)

You need to be careful that the relay you choose can handle your DC pack
voltage. 

There was one other problem - I found my 12V accessory battery was
discharging into the DC-DC converter when it was off, at about 100mA.
So I used a bunch of 5A Schottky diodes in parallel to make the current
one way. I measured a maximum of about 30A on my 12V circuits with all
12V stuff on, but this depends on the car. A 12V relay is another way
to handle this. However it depends on your DC-DC converter - maybe find
one that doesn't draw any current when off.

- David



> Mike Boyles wrote:
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> > to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> > the ignition key is turned off. I have seen circuits floating around
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

Thanks Guys,

Steve, I failed to mention I have an accessory battery on board as well.

David, that looks like just what I need!

all the best,

Mike B2

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

Mike,
I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this question
as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
thread suggested several solutions. What did you end up doing? 
Advice from others who have implemented a working solution to this
problem or can suggest parts/sources are also very welcome.

Thanks,

John Nicholson






> Mike Boyles wrote:
> >
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> > to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*



> nicklogan wrote:
> > I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this question
> > as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
> > battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "nicklogan" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 02, 2009 9:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC


>
> Mike,
> I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this question
> as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
> battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
> thread suggested several solutions. What did you end up doing?
> Advice from others who have implemented a working solution to this
> problem or can suggest parts/sources are also very welcome.
>
> Thanks,
>
> John Nicholson
>
Hi John,an' EVerybody;

I just left my Sevcon DC to dc ON all the time, hooked it up and 
forgotabout it! Every few years I break down and spend 20 bux on another 
garden tracter battery from Wal*Mart, when they die. Now a Iota? Never had 
one, although I'm gunna , as Mike O's S-10 born yesterday in my garage, has 
an Iota and a 144 volt system? We haven't addressed this YET? Anybody ELSE? 
Just leave it on or turn it off with the main contactor, when yur driving? 
Sure easier to just hard wire it in and forget about it! Gotta hook THAT up 
AND the Gast Vacuum pump, for SURE!! So ya don't need 600 lbs pedal pressure 
to STOP! Details! Power steering would be nice too, but it isn't TOO bad, 
now? But I'm used to my '78 Ford Van with twin I beam front end and 
"Armstrong" power steering, it's all relative?

Seeya

Bob
>
>


> > Mike Boyles wrote:
> >>
> >> I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> >> to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

Jack Rickard at evtv.me is implementing an interesting setup on his Mini
Clubman conversion. He built two homemade DC/DC converters out of Vicor
bricks he bought off Ebay. One converter is low power, set at 12.6V, and
is on all the time. The other is high power (1500W), set at 12.8V, and
comes on only when key is in ignition. He hopes to totally get rid of the
battery this way.

Bill

Original Message:
-----------------
From: nicklogan [email protected]
Date: Mon, 2 Nov 2009 06:35:00 -0800 (PST)
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC



Mike,
I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this question
as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
thread suggested several solutions. What did you end up doing? =

Advice from others who have implemented a working solution to this
problem or can suggest parts/sources are also very welcome.

Thanks,

John Nicholson






> Mike Boyles wrote:
> > =
> 
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

Jack Rickard at evtv.me is implementing an interesting setup on his Mini
Clubman conversion. He built two homemade DC/DC converters out of Vicor
bricks he bought off Ebay. One converter is low power, set at 12.6V, and
is on all the time. The other is high power (1500W), set at 12.8V, and
comes on only when key is in ignition. He hopes to totally get rid of the
battery this way.

Bill

Original Message:
-----------------
From: nicklogan [email protected]
Date: Mon, 2 Nov 2009 06:35:00 -0800 (PST)
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC



Mike,
I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this question
as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
thread suggested several solutions. What did you end up doing? =

Advice from others who have implemented a working solution to this
problem or can suggest parts/sources are also very welcome.

Thanks,

John Nicholson






> Mike Boyles wrote:
> > =
> 
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

I've used the KUEP 150V/10A relays ($20 + coil kickback diode + R/C 
snubber circuit) on a 114V system and the LEV200 contactors on a 150V 
system. Both have worked well with no issues. The $90 LEV200 is a bit 
pricey, but a no-brainer for switching DC/DC converters and heater 
elements. Small, light, no coil kickback, 300V+ operation, fully sealed, 
etc. Install and forget!

Got both parts from evsource.com

The "Aux. Switching Kit" ($58) from KTA Services can also be used.

I'd also recommend wiring the DC/DC converter through a 110V plug & socket 
combination (plug end on the DC/DC). Then you can operate the DC/DC by 
itself using an extension cord, which is handy if you're still building 
and working on the 12V system, want to leave your car stereo on for 
extended periods, or just need to top off your 12V battery.

If you decide to leave the DC/DC connected all the time, at least wire it 
so that it turns off with the main circuit breaker. Then if you don't use 
your EV for more than a few days you can pull the breaker and not have the 
DC/DC drain your traction battery.

-Adrian


>
> Mike,
> I wanted to know if you found a satisfactory solution to this 
> question
> as I'm trying to do the same thing ( switch on an IOTA DLS55 from a 144V
> battery pack when the ignition switch is turned on ). The answers in this
> thread suggested several solutions. What did you end up doing?
> Advice from others who have implemented a working solution to this
> problem or can suggest parts/sources are also very welcome.
>
> Thanks,
>
> John Nicholson
>
>
>
>


> > Mike Boyles wrote:
> >>
> >> I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> >> to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*



> John G. Lussmeyer wrote:
> > Have you measured the idle current on the IOTA? I think it's pretty
> > high so that you really do want to disconnect it when the vehicle is
> > off.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Adrian DeLeon" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 02, 2009 7:20 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC


> I've used the KUEP 150V/10A relays ($20 + coil kickback diode + R/C
> snubber circuit) on a 114V system and the LEV200 contactors on a 150V
> system. Both have worked well with no issues. The $90 LEV200 is a bit
> pricey, but a no-brainer for switching DC/DC converters and heater
> elements. Small, light, no coil kickback, 300V+ operation, fully sealed,
> etc. Install and forget!
>
> Got both parts from evsource.com
>
> The "Aux. Switching Kit" ($58) from KTA Services can also be used.
>
> I'd also recommend wiring the DC/DC converter through a 110V plug & socket
> combination (plug end on the DC/DC). Then you can operate the DC/DC by
> itself using an extension cord, which is handy if you're still building
> and working on the 12V system, want to leave your car stereo on for
> extended periods, or just need to top off your 12V battery.
>
> If you decide to leave the DC/DC connected all the time, at least wire it
> so that it turns off with the main circuit breaker. Then if you don't use
> your EV for more than a few days you can pull the breaker and not have the
> DC/DC drain your traction battery.

Good Point! When I leave my EV any extended time; like going to the 
Races in Portland, or a long weakend ,I just pull the main fuze. I shoulda 
mentioned that in the same breath as hooking the DC to dc, and forgetting 
about it? As I USE my EV EVery day, I don't worry about the probably 
paricitic drain the DC to dc does on your traction pack? Or WHY you have 
your TV and stuff, on an outlet strip to turn OFF, when yur not using it.As 
you guyz MUST know the typical US~ian home has a vampire like Electrical 
drain, because most appliances are NEVER really "off" and suck up power like 
it was free.You "clean" up yur homes E- drain and you almost ride yur EV for 
free.Yes, I use a clothsline, even!

Bob
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*



> Mike Boyles wrote:
> >
> > should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> > the ignition key is turned off
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*



> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > Have you measured the idle current on the IOTA? I think it's pretty
> > high so that you really do want to disconnect it when the vehicle is
> > off.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*

I bought one of the "no name" converters Cloud Electric sells and connected
it to the pack through a Magnacraft ssr rated at 10A continuous and 27A
surge, 3-32VDC input, 3-200VDC output. It appears to work fine from the few
times I have tested it. No manufacturer name or documentation came with the
DC/DC, but I found that it is produced by the same company that makes the
Chinoz charger. I emailed them at the address on their website and they
sent me a spec sheet the same day (China time). I was concerned that it
might draw some current from the 12V battery when the vehicle was not in use
so I asked if they recommend disconnecting it from the 12V battery when not
in use. They do. So I've ordered yet another relay. They show a relay on
the positive output only, so I bought an automotive SPST N.O. relay rated
for 35A and 100A surge current (the converter puts out 30A, so I expect a
bit over 3 A from my ~ 115V pack). 

Tom




> Mike Boyles wrote:
> >
> > I am working on the wiring diagram for my conversion and I would like
> > to know if I should disconnect the DC-DC Converter from the pack when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC*
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----------

